# Tightening Impeller Nut



## loosecaboose (Jun 25, 2014)

Question - How do you hold the impeller while tightening the nut?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flywheel


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 26, 2014)

It doesn't have to be extremely tightened. I usually snug it down and then take a rubber mallet and tap the wrench a couple of times till the fold down tabs line up.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 26, 2014)

Misread the title so my comment was totally irrevelent and deleted . #-o


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine calls for 16-18 ft. lbs. of torque. I use a rubber strap wrench to hold the impeller while I work the torque wrench. Useless though because at 16-18 ft. lbs. the nut is rotated to far past the tabs on the locking washer no matter which way I put the nut on. So now, I just tighten with a crescent wrench as tight as I can and still be able to lock the tabs down on the locking washer.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 26, 2014)

While you're at it get a spare impeller key, nylon sleeve, lock tab washer, and a few stainless nylock nuts that fit your pump. Keep them in your toolkit for emergency repairs on the river. These items disappear quickly in muddy murky water, mud, and sand


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great advice.


----------

